# Stingray for bait



## OysterBay

Can someone please explain to me how to use stingray for bait? Why wont it work frozen? Does it have to be fresh dead for it to be shark candy?


----------



## justletmein

I prefer smaller baits so cut it in strips/chunks if it's a large enough ray, otherwise you can use a rigging needle to run the lines through the vents and place the hooks out somewhere in the side/back where a bit would likely take place. Ray should work fine frozen and in fact freezes and refreezes quite well. Some like to let them bake in the sun and rot for a couple hours and some will use it fresh. It's a good bait to have out, but don't use it as your only bait. I've run a whole small fresh ray out before and had it sit while I got numerous runs on tail-cut hardheads.


----------



## 535

here's a pic from another site...


----------



## OysterBay

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*rays*

The other good thing about rays is that crabs can't steal it as fast!
Sometime that is a huge bonus!


----------



## luv2fishnewere

*jj hard head?*

is there a certain technique to using hard heads cause ive used them in the past when there was no other bait and i came up empty. i knew they eat them cause i had caught one on one of my small rods as i was reeling it in something hit it and lft nothing but the head of about a 17 inch hard head.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

luv2fishnewere said:


> is there a certain technique to using hard heads cause ive used them in the past when there was no other bait and i came up empty. i knew they eat them cause i had caught one on one of my small rods as i was reeling it in something hit it and lft nothing but the head of about a 17 inch hard head.


I knock the hardhead silly and clip the fins, hook it behind the dorsal fin, and toss it out. Caught some good sharks on hardheads in the bays.


----------



## justletmein

luv2fishnewere said:


> is there a certain technique to using hard heads cause ive used them in the past when there was no other bait and i came up empty. i knew they eat them cause i had caught one on one of my small rods as i was reeling it in something hit it and lft nothing but the head of about a 17 inch hard head.


I like to cut the head off of a BIG hardhead and run the hook through down closer to the tail section, but not too close. Smaller HH's I'll just clip the fins and cut off the tail. That one day with the ray/HH's those were the only baits I had and I was out at Hi Island, haven't used them very often down on PINS and not too sure I can say 100% whether I've ever had a run on one down there or not.


----------



## Tiny

That's funny... Hard heads. I thought I was the only one...

I got started using hard heads when I was Bay shark fishing with my son, the hardheads were so thick it was unreal. I got tired of wasting shad and mullet on the hard heads and decided to cut the belly out of one of the hardheads.. casted it out and BAM! it was on for junior!! 5 ft blacktip.. Hardheads are good bait at times for sure.

Ohh my bad, we're talking about stingrays for bait... it doesn't matter how fresh or frozen or whatever they are, if a shark want's to eat it... it will.


----------



## iwanashark

I've never had any luck with frozen stingray. Its always easier to catch other bait anyways.


----------



## b.lullo

You can rig em something like this. I gig a few when i go out for flounder and will use them the next day, nice and fresh.


----------



## luv2fishnewere

*thanks*

thanks for all the info i guess i will have to try it some more maybe i had bad days with them. i also fish the high island and crystal beach area have always done real well between where meacoms and pelican peir used to be. still havnt got out there yet this year i am siked and ready to go but got to wait a lil bit my wife just had our lil boy a month ago. keep me posted on how the fish are biting i might just have to slip out and go.


----------



## da fillthy hoe

*gota b fresh*

I have fresh stingrays 1-2 day a week, usually early week for anyone needing, pm ifterested. Live in Katy and would like to find a couple of drop-offs on the way home. Can get as many as you would like, fish em fresh for best results. Good crab bait 2, cut in-half and bear claw worka real well!! 
DA HOE.....


----------



## Charlie2

*Stingray For Bait*

I'm on the other end of tthe spectrum. I think that the smellier, the better.

When I was a kid, whenever that was, we threw them on the top of the old outhouse. When you could smell the stingray over the outhouse, it was ready. Cut in half with an axe and go fishing. C2


----------



## BAM

Frozen meat needs to thaw before it'll emit a scent.


----------



## Sgrem

My bait freezer smells like a seafood processing plant as soon as you open the lid.


----------

